# Goldens born in January 2014



## pgam84 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi everyone,
Just noticed this forum was empty. This seems to be a good time to start this thread as pups born in January must be home or getting ready to. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sadiegirl128 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi! Yes, you are right about January pups coming home! My beautiful new puppy was born on Jan. 28th. I brought her home to me on Monday. She is 8 weeks old today&#55357;&#56842;
I am new to goldens, but totally in love ❤&#55357;&#56382;


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Sadiegirl128 said:


> Hi! Yes, you are right about January pups coming home! My beautiful new puppy was born on Jan. 28th. I brought her home to me on Monday. She is 8 weeks old today��
> I am new to goldens, but totally in love ❤��


Aaww your pup and I have the same birthday! : My little Oatmeal was born on January 26, 2014. She is close to 9 weeks.


----------



## lcgb53 (Jan 28, 2014)

My pup will be coming home in less than a month. She was born on Feb. 15. We're going to visit her today; she's six weeks old. I'd also like to know if anyone in MA is getting one of this litter from Toryglen's (Carver, MA). Would like to have contact with some of my pup's siblings.


----------



## pgam84 (Mar 3, 2014)

lcgb53 said:


> My pup will be coming home in less than a month. She was born on Feb. 15. We're going to visit her today; she's six weeks old. I'd also like to know if anyone in MA is getting one of this litter from Toryglen's (Carver, MA). Would like to have contact with some of my pup's siblings.



Aww! Enjoy your visit and post pictures if possible!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Irishladyo (Mar 15, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone was going to post here. Fizzy was born January 11 and I've had her home for just over 3 weeks now. I'm still tired and adjusting to life with a puppy (she's my first) but loving her more each day!


----------



## Sadiegirl128 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi new pups and owners! So, January has brought us 3 puppies to this forum! We have Fizzy, born 1/11, Oatmeal (such a cute name), born 1/26, and my Sadie, born 1/28.

Let's keep in touch with their progress! 

Any of you live in AZ?


----------



## pgam84 (Mar 3, 2014)

My pup, Beorn is Oatmeal's littermate! They both are such cuties. It would be awesome to meet someday since we both live in MA and reunite them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Jan 13 litter of 12, Maggie is doing great, hi to all.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

pgam84 said:


> My pup, Beorn is Oatmeal's littermate! They both are such cuties. It would be awesome to meet someday since we both live in MA and reunite them
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



My fiancé and I were just talking about that. We would love to keep Oatmeal in contact with her littermates!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello, my Flynn was born Jan 23, and I'm a first time dog owner. So happy my first is a Golden! Half the time feel like I'm doing everything wrong but so far Flynn is doing great so must be doing something right!


----------



## Irishladyo (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh my! Flynn is adorable!! 

Here's a picture of Fizgig digging her way to china! Before anyone says anything - all the stuff you see was me working over there, it's not normally so messy and she's not normally allowed around it but she was having too much fun digging for me to make her go away!


----------



## meli1321 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi everyone!! My puppy Daisy Duke was born on January 26 this year too so her and Oatmeal share a birthday. We lost her golden brother Duke a year ago due to a brain tumor which is why we decided to name her Daisy Duke!! 

Here's a few pics. She's growing up so fast!! 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

meli1321 said:


> Hi everyone!! My puppy Daisy Duke was born on January 26 this year too so her and Oatmeal share a birthday. We lost her golden brother Duke a year ago due to a brain tumor which is why we decided to name her Daisy Duke!!
> 
> Here's a few pics. She's growing up so fast!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Aww she is so cute!

Oatmeal is named after Cookie who passed away last October. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WineALot (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Everyone! Schubert was born on January 20th... this week he'll be 12 weeks already! The time has gone pretty quickly so far, although not without some issues here and there. We are first time dog owners so this is a new experience for us! Love the golden breed though, and Schubert is awesome. 

How big are your pups? Schubert was 13 pounds at 7.5 weeks when we brought him home. He's now 20.5 pounds at almost 12 weeks. Everyone is telling me he will be huge, but his parents are actually on the smaller side for the breed standard-mom is 60 pounds and dad is 70. I guess we'll see!


----------



## Irishladyo (Mar 15, 2014)

Fizzy was weighed last Thursday At 19.9 pounds. She was 12.5 weeks. The vet says she's going to be bigger than her parents who are also on the smaller side.


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

WineALot said:


> How big are your pups? Schubert was 13 pounds at 7.5 weeks when we brought him home. He's now 20.5 pounds at almost 12 weeks. Everyone is telling me he will be huge, but his parents are actually on the smaller side for the breed standard-mom is 60 pounds and dad is 70. I guess we'll see!



Flynn was just over 7 lbs at 7 weeks and is now 17 lbs at 11.5 weeks. He has whole siblings from previous litters and males have been 60-70 lbs so that's what I am figuring for Flynn as well, but we will see!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DavorMKD (Mar 17, 2014)

*Luna*

Born 31 january,our female golden retriever Luna. :wave:


----------



## amyp18 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey everyone! 

Murphy was born January 14, he is now almost 15 weeks and weighs 24lbs.























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sadiegirl128 (Mar 28, 2014)

Maggie is beautiful!


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Glad to find everyone here!

Our pup is Annabeth and she was born Jan 15, so she is almost 15 weeks old.


----------



## JohnnyC (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi  Johnny was born January 14 from a beautiful litter of 10, we drove 2 1/2 hours to pick him up but it was so worth it. The breeder told us he was the sweetest one and he still is. He weights 23 pounds since yesterday.


----------



## kaneland (Mar 19, 2014)

Cleo was born Jan 26. Same litter as Oatmeal and Beon.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

kaneland said:


> Cleo was born Jan 26. Same litter as Oatmeal and Beon.



No way! Which girl did you ended up with? She and Oatmeal look so much alike. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kaneland (Mar 19, 2014)

Cookie's Mom said:


> No way! Which girl did you ended up with? She and Oatmeal look so much alike.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think she was "Hot Pink". We ended up getting her after all the other pups had already gone home so we never got to see her brothers + sisters.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

kaneland said:


> I think she was "Hot Pink". We ended up getting her after all the other pups had already gone home so we never got to see her brothers + sisters.


Oh really! I thought Julie was keeping hot pink. Wonder if she changed her mind. :bowl: Oatmeal was light pink girl. Either way, you can see some pictures of the litter here http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/272265-my-first-puppy-visit-today.html!


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

It is great to have a group of people with pups at the same age. Even cooler when you have littermates.

To properly introduce myself, my name is Julie. We have a 2 year old Golden named Gracie and Miss Annabeth who is 15 weeks old.

I am kinda scared because Anna was on ATB for a UTI for 2 weeks and only two days after she stopped the course, she started getting symptomatic. The vet did a little scope exam to see if there grass or something causing the problem.

The vet couldnt see past a membrane that was in the vaginal wall. Its called a persistent hymen. My breeder and vet told me not to worry, but I, of course, went online. She is such a sweet, good girl. I cant imagine anything happening to her.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Denlie said:


> It is great to have a group of people with pups at the same age. Even cooler when you have littermates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear about your Anna. Hoping for things to get better for her soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

She is at least feeling better on the antibiotics.


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

Good Morning! I have a Golden Retriever Kiner that was born Jan 17 2014? He is doing great except for walking any ideas?


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

Meet Kiner Born Jan 17-2014 Just LOVE him!


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

*Kiner Is such a joy!!*










This is Kiner born Jan 17-2014 We just love him!


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

She is adorable!!!


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

*HELP with feeding Kiner*

Kiner all the sudden isn't eating what I'm putting down- after some reading i think I'm creating a food snob/ I dr his dry with yogurt/peanut butter/ coconut oil~ should i be giving him plain dry food and then the other as a treat ? Feeling frustrated . Kiner will be 4 months next week..


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

I would just give him the kibble as it. If you want to make it a little softer, use a bit of water to moisten it. I only give PB as a treat in a kong.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I love the name Schubert!! That was my very first dog's name as a child, little Cocker Spaniel. Love the pics everyone!!! Cutest bumkins!


----------



## Simply (May 14, 2014)

brendadavis44 said:


> Good Morning! I have a Golden Retriever Kiner that was born Jan 17 2014? He is doing great except for walking any ideas?


Hi! My pup was born on 1-16, I just got him. he is terrible on a leash hah. I got him a gentle leader for the head yesterday, and while he is still not walking, he's not bucking or planting as much, he just lays down and mopes. But its an improvement, so now I put it on 5 minutes here and there to get him used it it, after 4 times hes stopped trying to remove it. Next step is basically keep feeding him treats while I get him to take a few steps, I'll try that today.


----------



## Simply (May 14, 2014)

How is everyone doing with their puppies??
Thor is teething something awful, I've been putting ice on a piece of tshirt fabric and knotting it up and he chews on it, I think it helps a little. Hes so hyper hah.


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

Kiner is teething as well...i use ice cubes and i just bought a moose antler- there was a thread on this- he loves it <3


----------



## jeepguy (Dec 24, 2013)

Here's Uzi, born January 7, 2014.
Almost 5 months old. 
He is a wild little man... Well, 32 lbs of him....


----------



## Simply (May 14, 2014)

Oh wow he is a good looking golden Jeepguy!!


Oh antlers sound good, I got a couple bully sticks because I read they last months and my beagle devoured one in a day (she had a tummy ache after that 0.0 )


----------



## jeepguy (Dec 24, 2013)

Simply said:


> Oh wow he is a good looking golden Jeepguy!!
> 
> 
> Oh antlers sound good, I got a couple bully sticks because I read they last months and my beagle devoured one in a day (she had a tummy ache after that 0.0 )


Thanks for the compliment, Yours is also handsome, they can almost be brothers..


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

Kiner has definitely begun the testing mode....while walking last night he refused to sit at the cross walk...It took 5 minutes of me refusing to walk until he did!!! Im struggling with him so excited when he comes into contact with another person that he has NO control- jumping up (not always but enough) he jumped on me in shorts and left bruises on my legs- I've worked on down from day one....Oh boy!


----------



## jeepguy (Dec 24, 2013)

Uzi had a great Father's Day in the pool yesterday.
He likes swimming for his ball, but mostly he likes to balance himself on the noodle.. 
He had it down for about 2-3 minutes but he was just as happy with me holding him ..


----------



## chobytoby (Mar 5, 2014)

Here's my big boy Toby! He was born January 5th and he's 44 pounds of love 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jeepguy (Dec 24, 2013)

Uzi is 6 months old today. I guess he's about 45-48 pounds, and getting heavier.
He is full of energy and loves to swim. Keeping still for this pic was a challenge.
We need to start grooming, his ear hair is almost as bad as mine....


----------



## jeepguy (Dec 24, 2013)

One more from last Saturday, he was worn out..


----------



## phoenix06 (May 20, 2014)

My boy born at 10.01.2014.. He has short hair  he is now 55 pounds.


----------



## jeepguy (Dec 24, 2013)

Well, 4th of July and he did it... Got the noodle balance down..
He just sat there for about 20 or so minutes just hanging out, like it was a regular day, and listening to the conversation at the pool.
Just about 7 months old now and around 50 lbs...
What a ham...

Uzi balances on noodle 1 - YouTube

Uzi rides his noodle 2 - YouTube


----------



## jeepguy (Dec 24, 2013)

Uzi is now 11 months old, 70 pounds and plenty of energy, with no slow down in sight. 
He was being a pest while I was washing down the concrete, chasing the water spray, my patience got the best of me, and I sprayed him with the hose. Of course he loved this and it got him wound up even more, then proceeded to roll in some dirt. :doh:
Just registered him with the AKC, so he is official now..


----------



## jeepguy (Dec 24, 2013)

Uzi turned one year old last month and is still full of energy. He decided to take a swim yesterday, that water is COLD !!!! He didn't seem to mind, since he took a few laps and chased his ball some. 
Guessing he is just under 75 pounds now, and hopefully will hold steady there, maybe less come summer..


----------



## phoenix06 (May 20, 2014)

Alex now 13 months old


----------



## Toffee's mrs (Aug 19, 2014)

Toffee is 15 months old this coming week. He has weighed 30 Kg on our last 2 trips to the vet so it looks like he will stick there, though I think his coat has a bit to grow (and his brain!). Despite being a teenager, he is terrific. Here we are celebrating him passing his Kennel Club Good Citizen's Silver Award last month. :bowl:


----------



## thoreau (Sep 22, 2009)

My golden was born on January 30, 2014. His name is GIBBS and we live in Wisconsin. He is my first english cream but my forth golden that I have had, they are all wonderful dogs.


----------

